# Eggs Benedict - Buffet for 100 guests



## nosmallpotatoes (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Folks! Fairly new caterer looking for some advice on executing Eggs Benedict for a buffet of 100 guests. I have a kitchen on-site at the venue but was hoping someone might share the fool proof way to handle this? Poach eggs prior and reheat? Best way to serve hollandaise? How far in advance can this be made. Thank you for imparting your catering wisdom on me!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Poach the eggs, dunk them in a GI pan with ice water.  Assemble the muffins and ham and poached eggs, onto a sheet tray, reheat in the oven.

Hollandaise you either make a batch at a time or you make it and store it in a thermos or bain marie.  Keep ahead on this.   Eggs Benny at a buffet is a two person job.

Alternatively you can add some cornstarch to the Hollandaise.  I didn't suggest that.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

This is the first time I hear that you can add cornstarch to Hollandaise. Please tell us all more about it.


----------



## roger that (Feb 12, 2015)

Anything _*can* _be done. Depending on the crowd, most people think it comes from a bag anyway.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

berndy said:


> This is the first time I hear that you can add cornstarch to Hollandaise. Please tell us all more about it.


I said I did not recommend that, but if you had to, you would add the cornstarch to your eggs just like making pastry cream.


----------

